# Girls name?



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

As you can now see we are getting poo 2 in May.

We have a name in mind for her but would love to hear your favourite girls name for a bit of fun.

Billy and .........?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Boo?, Bonnie, Ruby, Rosie, Betty, Betsy, Bella, 
Jean?? 
Lilly, Tilly, Milly, dylis


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Martha, Maggie, Petal.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

For some reason Madge just sprung to mind!! (ok, not too pretty but fun).


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Margo Mabel Ethel Mavis Nora Nelly Betty blossom my tibby/bichon is phoebe but she should have deffo been a Mavis! I love old lady names! Have a few in mind but don't choose until u meet her, I was set on billy as you know, and then he just didn't look like one! Defo suits mr Murphy! Happy puppy shopping!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would personally go for a short name with Billy... Bo would be lovely 

I Also love the names Belle, Luna, Nahla (?spelling)

So many lovely names to choose from and so exciting for you all

xxx


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

I like Doris - have no idea why or you could have Billy & Milly


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Great names! I actually like Dora but hubby and the girls not keen. x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Those two little girls make me think Lucy, Luce for short, or Tina or Pearl. Funny because those have never been on my girls list before. It's just written on their faces.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I like Bronte, Nellie, Hetty and so many more. Dora is cute.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

If I had a girl poo I would call her Lottie


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Does Gandhi want a little sister?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Does Gandhi want a little sister?


I think he does. He loves to play and throughout his puppyhood I have felt that he doesn't get enough decent play with other puppies. We have tried our best to arrange things but he still doesn't really have dog 'friends'. There are one or two dogs he has seen a couple of times but that's it, it is mostly just new dogs briefly on a walk. Maybe this is enough and I am overthinking it from a human point of view(?), but when I see the people here with two or three poos and them all running round together having fun I think Gandhi would love that. 

I don't think we can get poo #2 though. But I am very happy with just Gandhi from my point of view. Like Renee and Molly


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I suppose if you live in the middle of nowhere Rufus wouldn't have any dog friends either?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

His cousin the Great Pyranese is here too.  Rufus thinks he is pretty stupid though.  His other cousins visit often and he loves to play with them.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Ah yes I remember the photos now!

Poor Gandhi - no cousins either!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you don't really want another puppy grove perhaps you will just have to move instead! We are so lucky here, there are about 10 dogs Dudley knows well and each morning we are likely to see at least 4 of them, often more and occasionally all of them, one man lost his old T.Terrier recently but has a new pup now who has been allowed out this week, it's brilliant to see him with the gang, such a happy confident little pup, he and Dudley are great together, mind you that has made me think how much Dudley would like one of his own....!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is there a glimmer of puppy for Dudley in your future Dawn?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think Bo would go really well. It was on my sort list for Poppy but went with dd's choice in the end.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Is there a glimmer of puppy for Dudley in your future Dawn?


I think if we had the finances we would get another, I mean i think it maybe harder taking 2 out and about and visiting people, but if we could afford to pay for good doggy daycare that would solve that problem, (as well as the cost of vets, feeding etc) on a day to day basis it would be fine I think.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I think if we had the finances we would get another, I mean i think it maybe harder taking 2 out and about and visiting people, but if we could afford to pay for good doggy daycare that would solve that problem, (as well as the cost of vets, feeding etc) on a day to day basis it would be fine I think.


You're being very sensible Dawn, something I'm not very good at!  I'm sure you'll end up with another.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> You're being very sensible Dawn, something I'm not very good at!  I'm sure you'll end up with another.


Can't believe how sensible!! after wanting a dog all my life and finally wearing down the reluctant husband - he actually said recently 'perhaps we should get another' and i was the sensible one saying I really didn't think we could!! maybe another year or two - who knows.....


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like a matter of 'when' rather than 'if' lol x


----------

